
Biggest participatory film project ever made - Brett_S
https://lifeinaday.youtube/
======
Brett_S
In July 2010, tens of thousands of people picked up their cameras and followed
a simple invitation: show what your day looks like. 80,000+ clips were
submitted from 189 countries. This is now being repeated for 2020.

